# Whisk[e]y 101



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Borrowed from CW

http://www.cigarweekly.com/community/resources/whisky101-1.asp


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice reading. I'm just recently venturing into the realm of Scotch whiskies. I used to hate the stuff, but that was before I found the pleasures of smoking a nice maduro with a glass of scotch. Heavenly.

Thanks for the link.
Steve


----------

